# Older miniature donkey weight



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

How much are you feeding her? pounds of food?
How big is she and what is she supposed to weigh and what does she weigh?
Other than senior feed & that supplement do you offer hay?
Can she eat alfalfa cubes soaked to mush consistency?
When were the teeth last checked?
When was she last wormed?
When was she last gut cleansed with sand clear?
How old is she???
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

...a 14-year-old donkey isn't old - not even middle-aged. Donkeys live to around 40. They also need lots of roughage - pasture can be too fine for them depending on what it is, and concentrates are generally not a good idea for donkeys (does your vet think they are needed in this case?). Can your donkey eat straw, or at least coarse hay? While not heavy on calories, it will soothe the gut - donkeys can actually lose weight from insufficient roughage. Is the manure a normal consistency?


----------

